# 2 WLAN PC ohne Teilung der Internetleitung



## Isac (9. März 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich habe ein Problem, was ic h und ein Freund von mir nicht lösen können. Wir versuchen unsere beiden PCs mittels WLAN zu verbinden. Wir beide haben ein Draytek Vigor 520 USB WLAN "Stick" und in meinen vier Wäden steht der Router (Draytek Vigor 500) WLAN Router inkl. Access Point.

Die OS sind Windows XP Prof.

Das Netzwerk funktioniert sehr gut, das Problem ist, dass wir beide über meine DSL- Leitung gehen. Mein Kollege hat selber DSL-FLat und ist somit nicht gerade sinnvoll, das er nur über meine geht.

Kennt ihr eine gute Lösung für unseres Problem? Ich habe mal etwas von einer "ad hoc" verbindung hehört. Geht dies nur bei Kabel-LAN (man braucht dafür ja ein spezielles Kabel) oder auch bei WLAN?


Vielen Dank im vorraus


Isac


----------



## Maximodo (9. März 2004)

ad hoc ist eine (pp) Gerät zu Gerät Verbindung kann unter den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte aktiviert werden


----------



## aquasonic (9. März 2004)

Du kannst unter Netzwerkeinstellungen alle deine Netzwerkverbindungen konfigurieren. Den PC deines Freundes hängt ihr einfach an beide Netze, was dann 2 Verbindungen gibt. Ich weiss nicht wie das Ganze konfiguriert ist, aber ihr könntet z.B. nicht die gleiche Subnet-Maske nehmen für die beiden Netze, oder, was eine sehr einfache Lösung ist, immer nur eines der beiden Netze aktivieren. Das heisst wenn er ins Internet will WLAN abschalten und umgekehrt...


----------



## Isac (10. März 2004)

Danke euch beiden, für die schnelle Antwort

Wir haben das Problem aber jetzt auf eine andere Art und Weise gelöst. Ich schreibe sie hier mal hin, falls jemand das gleiche Problem haben sollte:

Im Internet Explorer auf Extras --> Internetoptionen. Im Reiter Verbindungen auf die LAN-Einstellungen gehen und dort die "Automatische Suche der Einstellungen" deaktivieren. Klappt auf jeden Fall mit T-Online.

Gruß,

Isac


----------

